# Max Data on a single CD



## ajin115 (Jan 18, 2007)

How can we write max data on a single cd, upto 4-5 GB is it possible?

I have seen a cd with games(full versions) IGI, IGI 2, NFS, and three more in single cd, how it is possible? on a one cd?


----------



## kumarmohit (Jan 18, 2007)

Not on a CD unless u develop some extra uber revolutionary compression algorithm but u can burn that much data on a DVD. 

It must be a DVD and the music and videos of games must have been discarded.


----------



## koolbluez (Jan 18, 2007)

Hey, can u send me the "cd", please....


----------



## anilmail17 (Jan 18, 2007)

ya i also have one CD which contain 4GB of data. It is 9in1 windows setup disk. I m also surprised how is this possible?


----------



## Techmastro (Jan 18, 2007)

@ anilmail17
thats not 4GB of data on single disk...
Search the forum & you will find solution how this is done...


----------



## ajin115 (Jan 18, 2007)

no i am not joking its realy a single cd which have a games like IGI, IGI2, Need for Speed, Delta force and 2 more i am surprised with it. Only IGI2 requires 2cd then how it is possible?


----------



## Pathik (Jan 18, 2007)

it mus b a ripped game... Ie compressed and pirated


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 19, 2007)

4 GB Surprised but i saw 1.65 GB in one cd


----------



## pro (Jan 19, 2007)

i have seen colin mc rally ripped  from 3GB to 250MB using some UHARC compressor, that guy is right.because I HAVE SEEN THIS THING FOR MYSELF>>>!!!
__________
i have seen colin mc rally game ripped from 3GB to 250MB using UHARC compressor with some advanced options (it showed some decompressing window decompressors also)

UHARC compressor has UHA format.

ya, this guy is telling the truth this is possible


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 19, 2007)

name of software


----------



## shantanu (Jan 19, 2007)

yes its possible to get 4-5 gb data on a single cd by compression tools.. As kgb zrciever or max compress


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 19, 2007)

this software name kgb zrciever or max compress


----------



## pro (Jan 19, 2007)

NIGHTMARE said:
			
		

> name of software



UHARC/GUI has been developed by MuldeR & BRHACK 2001-2004
have a look at his software help file-------->

UHARC / GUI - Readme File



Version: 3.06
Last Update: 2005-11-24









Table of Contents


1. Introduction

2. Version History

3. Program Files

4. License / Disclaimer

5. Credits

6. Support / Links 




1. Introduction

UHARC/GUI is a comfortable GUI (Graphical User Inerface) for UHARC that uses the new WinXP sytle. UHARC is a high compression multimedia archiver and was written by Uwe Herklotz. It's the best archiver I ever met, because it achieves a much better compression rate than RAR, ACE and of course ZIP. The UHARC release by Uwe Herklotz only contains the UHARC archiver itself, a commandline-based console application. Because I like UHARC very much, but I don't want to work with a console application all the time, I cretead a GUI for this great archiver. My GUI allows you to use all features of UHARC and I also added a completely new feature: Converting UHARC archives to SFX (Self-Extracting) archives. This feature has been realized with Nullsoft's NSIS and allows you to build simple installers. Furthermore you can open UHARC archives directly from your Windows Explorer. Here are all features in deatail:


A comfortable WinXP-styled GUI 
Direct access to UHARC archives from Windows Explorer 
Full UHARC v0.4 and UHARC v.06 support 
Displaying UHARC's log-file on the GUI 
Creating new UHARC archives 
Adding files from different source directories 
Adding directories from different parten directories 
Using PPM, ALZ or LZP compression or storing the files uncompressed 
Enabling or disabling multimedia detection/compression 
Using a dictionary of up to 32.768 Kilobytes 
Storing or ignoring paths 
Recursing or ignoring subdirectories 
Storing or ignoring empty directories 
Encrypting archives with a password 
Viewing the content of an existing UHARC archive 
Testing the content of an existing UHARC archive 
Extracting files from an existing UHARC archive to a specific directory 
Decrypting password-protected archives (with correct password only) 
Using or ignoring stored paths 
Overwriting or keeping existing files 
Converting UHARC archives to SFX archives 
Building NSIS-based installers 




2. Version History

v1.00 

The first version of this program that has been released 
This version is for testing only 
Some basic functions still don't work 
Still lots of bugs that are to be removed 

v1.01 

The final version, which should work without critical problems 
The program has been optimized 
All basic functions are now working properly 
Most bugs have been fixed 

v1.02 

A new feature has been added: self-extractor archives 
A completely new user-interface has been created 
Some smaller bugs have been fixed 

v1.03 

The user-interface has been re-designed (espacially the "Create SFX" menu) 
NSIS does not recompress the UHARC archives any more when creating a SFX 
SFX archives will now register the uninstaller to the windows control-panel 
SFX archives will now have a XP-manifest 
Added support for ALZ:1 and ALZ:2 compression modes 
Added support for password-protected archives 
The program-files have been re-arranged 
Some smaller bugs have been fixed 

v2.xx 

I skiped this major version, because BRHACK used it for his releases of UHARC/GUI 1.xx 

v3.00 

Initial release of the UHARC/GUI v3.xx series 

v3.06 

Implemented the latest release of UHARC, which is version 0.6 
New archives are now created as UHARC v0.6 archives 
UHARC v0.4 and v0.6 archives can be extracted, viewed and tested 
UHARC v0.4 and v0.6 archives can be converted to SFX files 
Added new skin system (only one skin so far...) 
Added two new commandline parameters: -NOSOUND and -NOSKIN 
Some minor bugfixes 
more to come, espacially SFX section will be extended... (want to add many stuff I already realized in SFXTool) 




3. Program Files

UHARC_GUI.exe
 The UHARC/GUI main-application by MuldeR & BRHACK 
Readme.htm
 The file you are reading at this moment... 
System\UHARC_04.x86
 The UHARC v0.4 commandline-module by Uwe Herklotz 
System\UHARC_06.x86
 The UHARC v0.6 commandline-module by Uwe Herklotz 
System\NSIS.x86
 The NSIS commandline-module by Nullsoft 
Resources\*.*
 Miscellaneous resources that are required to create SFX files 
Help\*.*
 Miscellaneous help files 





4. License / Disclaimer

UHARC/GUI, a graphical user-interface for UHARC, has been developed by MuldeR & BRHACK 2001-2004

UHARC/GUI is a completely free and non-commercial software, so permission is granted to anyone to download and use this software for free and for any purpose. Furthermore anyone is allowed to create copies of this software and share these copies with other users. You are also allowed to use this software as a part of your own product, but you must add a note to your product, which makes clear that your product makes use of this software and that this software has been developed by the original authors. It's strictly forbidden to release any modified (hacked) versions of this software or to claim that you created this software. If you want to take part in the development of this software, join the developer team or submit your ideas.

UHARC/GUI is a non-professional software and provided 'as-is', without any express or implied warranty. In no event will the authors be held liable for any damages or consequences arising from the use or misuse of this software. So if you use this software, you do this at your own risk!

Note: If you release any archives, that have been created with UHRAC/GUI, it's only you, who is responsible for their content or for any damages arising from the use of these archives. This includes UHARC archives as well as SFX archives!




5. Credits

UHARC/GUI has been developed by MuldeR & BRHACK 2001-2004

Special thanks go out to:


Uwe Herklotz, for creteaing his great UHARC archiver (see UHARC readme file) 
The Nullsoft Team, for providing NSIS (see NSIS readme file) 
BRHACK, for the support and for providing his great forum 
all Beta-Testers and all the people who submitted their ideas 




6. Support / Links

UHARC/GUI will be kept under development, so we are waiting for your support! If you have any bug-reports or suggestions, if you want to take part in the development or if you just like this software, feel free to send some mail or visit the forum! Don't forget to check the official homepages for the lates version if UHRAC/GUI and other fine freeware tools. You'll also find lot's of informationm about future versions there!

Contact:
MuldeR's e-mail adress:
MuldeR2@GMX.de 
Uwe Herklotz's e-mail adress:
Uwe.Herklotz@GMX.de 
BRHACKS e-mail adress:
BRHACK@gmail.com 


Official Homepages:
MuldeR's Homepage:
 mulder.at.gg 
BRHACK's Support-Forum:
www.BRHACK.net


----------



## tanush_89 (Jan 19, 2007)

So then it works????


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 19, 2007)

Plz Provide Me A Link for download


----------



## 47shailesh (Jan 19, 2007)

anilmail17 said:
			
		

> ya i also have one CD which contain 4GB of data. It is 9in1 windows setup disk. I m also surprised how is this possible?


 
lol... Dude it's not a 4GB disk disk any version of windows say server,home,datacenter,prof etc.etc have maost of installation file same and only few files differ according to the features... and installation is designed in a customised, so don't consider ur disk to be a miracle....


----------



## anilmail17 (Jan 19, 2007)

see the screenshots of 9in1 disk and then explain me how is this possible??
*anilsoni.wordpress.com/files/2007/01/sc1-medium.JPG
*anilsoni.wordpress.com/files/2007/01/sc2-medium.JPG


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jan 19, 2007)

That 9 in 1 is not compression. Thats actually a Microsoft Mount Tool which is available in MSDOS.

What it does...it lets you share *common files* which actually share a single sector on Disk but you see two files Virtually


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 19, 2007)

kgb archiver download *kgbarchiver.net/?page=download


----------



## Tech Geek (Jan 19, 2007)

thats a useless tool
it takes hours to compress big files


----------



## tanush_89 (Jan 19, 2007)

what whats the ratio of its compression ??


----------



## pro (Jan 20, 2007)

NIGHTMARE said:
			
		

> Plz Provide Me A Link for download


just google it i have given enough info bro... there are just a handful of tools like this out there...


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 20, 2007)

thanks i got it
__________
@ Tech Geek which one is better and take less time plz tell  me


----------



## anilmail17 (Jan 20, 2007)

hey sukhdeepsinghkohli can u give more detail about this micorosft mount tool how can i use this to create my own 9in1 like disc?


----------



## tanush_89 (Jan 20, 2007)

ya even i wanna know it


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jan 20, 2007)

When i saw that thing two yrs back, i found out how it was done on MSFN forums. Now forgot what the name of Tool was...but it was something "Microsoft Virtual Mount Tool" Cant remember but i guess....i will re search for it shortly.
__________
*
EDIT : OK Found it again *
Ok Found and i would explain again how it is done. NO COMPRESSION Involved Friends LOL 

The tool used here is called Cdimage. All the Files are copied first on HDD which makes it over 2GB +.
Cdimage looks for files with the that exact size and content, then at the time of creating the iso it copies the file just 1 time and the rest of similar files look at the same sector through the toc.
that is: if drivers.cab is the same for all Win9in1 setups, it will only be copied 1 time on the cd and everytime drivers.cab is called (from differents win9in1 setups) it will be referred to the sector the first driver.cab was copied. I hope you can understand what that means....

 You should now download  CDIMAGE

Gui Version : Download


----------



## dharmeshhtailor (Jan 20, 2007)

yeah i also have Visual Studio.net 2003 whole thing in one CD...
its about 1.5 gb..
but its compressed with high compresseion rate...
adn then splitted into parts..
so u can only write on CD ...the amount of data...CD can handle..there is no such th8ing like u can write...4 gb on 700mb cd..
thats rubbish...


----------



## ajin115 (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks for a nice suggestion.


----------



## varungupta17 (Jan 23, 2007)

Check out UltraISO.....

Lets u do the same thing effeciently.

I too have a windows 64bit edition cd with all versions... Retail & Corporate & Enterprise... And it works.


----------



## nabeelpkw (Jan 23, 2007)

I have seen SOF II Double Helix of just 240MB n GTA Vice City - 270MB and both are perfectly working except 4sounds in videos of GTA.
Actually these are compressd by UHARC compressor.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jan 23, 2007)

Yes, they are compressed using UHARC. They are actually GAME RIPS...with all extra sounds and videos removed. 

Regarding the 9 in 1 Win XP i have explained above how it is done


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 23, 2007)

UHARC compressor is technique for compression  or UHARC compressor is a software


----------



## Tech Geek (Jan 23, 2007)

NIGHTMARE said:
			
		

> Tech Geek which one is better and take less time plz tell  me


winrar is the best


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 23, 2007)

buddy i am asking another thing


----------



## Tech Geek (Jan 23, 2007)

NIGHTMARE said:
			
		

> buddy i am asking another thing


wincab
there are no other good ones i know


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 23, 2007)

I ASKING ABOUT UHARC compressor


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jan 23, 2007)

It is a Compressor software


----------



## khattam_ (Jan 27, 2007)

Look at this ISO (160k download size):

*geocities.com/cyberdony2k/iso.zip

When you decompress it, you will see a rar inside which there is an iso with the size of 5.18Mb, when you mount it, it will show that the CD has a size of 5.18Mb, but when you see the Properties of its contents, you will see it has a size of 933Mb. You can burn this iso to any mini CD. How is it possible?? The contents!!

Yes, this cd contains only two different files, all other files are just duplicates (MD5 duplicates, ie having same MD5 as MD5 is only checked during making of the iso).

It took me about 3 hrs to make this ISO, just for demonstration purpose. But I just wanted to show how it is done.

Only one file is stored and all others are just links, though they don't look like one.


This can be done by a feature in mkisofs called -follow-links. Follow this tut to see how:

1. For testing, just make a directory c:\test.
2. Now, copy any file, lets say oembios.bin (about 12Mb) from c:\windows\system32 to this folder c:\test.
3. Now create a shortcut by selecting New>Shortcut from the Right-Click context menu. Browse for the file c:\test\oembios.bin. 4. Or, just right-click copy c:\test\oembios.bin and "paste shortcut" there to create shortcut.
5. Repeat step 3 or 4 a few more times and make some more shortcuts to the same file c:\test\oembios.bin.
6. Download and unpack mkisofs (you can find it literally anywhere, search Google for "mkisofs download").
7. Run from the mkisofs, this command in dos mode (yes, cmd): "mkisofs -follow-link -output great.iso c:\test".

Now, you should get a file great.iso which is only 12 mb in the same directory from where you ran mkisofs. Mount this file in a virtual drive or just burn it on a blank CD and you will see that the total size of all the files in the CD is n times the size of oembios.bin, if you had created n-1 shortcuts.

If you wish to create CDs such as WinXP 2 in 1 (one Home and other Professional) and such, you can use this method as many files are common in that case. The resulting ISO will fit onto only one CD. But with no common files, this wont work. 

However, identifying and creating shortcuts for all the common files is a little tooo tiresome for such projects, so there is a tool called "Duplicate File Linker". This will do the checking and will create links by deleting the duplicate files. This is available for download in the site:

*bootcd.narod.ru

Hope this was helpful.


----------



## tanush_89 (Jan 29, 2007)

I got GTA SAN ANDREAS IN A CD.

AFTER DECOMPRESSING IT TURNED TO 4.65GB!!!!


HOW CAN THAT BE DONE??


----------



## zyberboy (Jan 30, 2007)

what is going on here , 4gb in a single cd !! i dont believe this


----------



## tanush_89 (Jan 31, 2007)

yes and i'm playing.

Its as smooth as butter


----------



## khattam_ (Feb 1, 2007)

tanush_89 said:
			
		

> I got GTA SAN ANDREAS IN A CD.
> 
> AFTER DECOMPRESSING IT TURNED TO 4.65GB!!!!
> 
> ...



My friend, that CD was made by the game pirators (most probably) and they must have used UHARC or WinUHA like tools to compress the data. Such game data is compressible to that extent even with WinRAR. And you shud have noticed that installation of game takes some time.....


And, you can even try it yourself with WinRAR. Rar the folder of the game with WinRAR in "Best" mode and with option "Create Solid Archieve". It will take a long time to compress (decompression is a lot quicker) and u will beable to attain similar size(fittable to a CD) after compression.


----------



## i_am_crack (Feb 2, 2007)

This is great info....The reason for me to leech in this site...Thanks a lot guys...

I have an other info just a fornight before i had purchsed a pirated DVD movie from road side for Rs.50/- which had more or less 9 movies and the dvd size was of 7.5 gb.. then there on i was thinking how could itbe possible as this is highly impossible cause the hd -dvd itself will cost more than 200/- how in the hell this is done?????? Can any one answer this....????


----------

